# East Beach Galveston



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I still call it the Lagoon. The little fishies were skeered this morning.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I don't know enough to critique so let me just say GREAT!!!

dick


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

The first one is very good.
How many pictures did you take on this shoot?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> The first one is very good.
> How many pictures did you take on this shoot?


Around 480 something.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice Sandy. I like the one with the fish fleeing for their lives. Where is East Beach anyway?


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!!! I like #1 the best.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great work, Sandy..now!!!!! you are cooking. Rich


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Great shots. I like the first one the best. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome pics. I like number one alot. The one's wih the fish jumping and running with that look of "oh Dear God" I like alot also.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments. It was fun! After getting home reviewing the photos I didn't even know I caught pictures of fish out of the water. It was pretty cool to see that.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Number 1 is a keeper. Great job!!!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Sandy, just for fun, why not crop out just the jumping fish; brighten them up a bit...and see what you get? Rich


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I love the first one, and the other are good too. If you shot them in RAW, you can make curves adjustments on them to get the exposures on the the latter ones to look like the first one.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

lovely first image Sandy. i think the exposure is about right on the first and last, the others are a little dark. the last also has a little noise more noticiable on the sand area.

wish i had close access to birds like these. you're lucky! 

rosesm


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Where is this place??? I need to find some new places to go shoot.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

fishphoto said:


> Where is this place??? I need to find some new places to go shoot.


First of all I miss your photos. I haven't seen much of yours lately.
I know it's because of the move and all.

East beach is all the way at the end of Galveston Seawall. 
I take the 61st street exit to the seawall then take a left. Go until the Seawall ends. Try to avoid looking at the bikini gals on rollerskates.JK
Your GF might get mad if she's with you. lol
Once you get to the stop sign down there on the east end you take a right. The water splits a water way where all the birds hang out. 
No mosquitos down there during the day. Mornings feel good too.
Put it this way this is my second time back in a couple of weeks.
The first time I only saw some sand pipers, skimmers, seagulls, and one snowy. I was late that day too.
This time I was early and the reddish egrets were out. I like them now.
I know you like taking pictures of fish or crawfish in their mouths. These reddish egrets will show that for you. Maybe not crawfish but fish for sure.
I need some better lens on what I have to get those shots.
I have a couple more weeks and I'm getting another Nikon Lens. I can't wait.
I'm drooling over this one and I don't know if I can wait that long.
I'm getting the 70-300 Nikon VR 4.5. That will be enough reach for down there anyway.

Oh, Rich if I crop anymore I'm going to ruin the photos. These were cropped too much already. The noise is bothering me a great deal. 
I'm finished with this set. I'm not satisified personally. So I'm going to wait for another trip down there. I need to work on my exposure some more.
Thanks everyone for your comments.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I may have to give that place a shot this weekend if the weather looks nice. I haven't shot much lately, just corporate stuff and a wedding. I've got hummingbirds coming to my feeders pretty regularly now, so I'll set up the lights and shoot them one of these days.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

If you go, take some old shoes or rubber boots. I was there saturday and the area was pretty wet. Ill be going this saturday morning early (5:00 - 5:30) if the rains slack off.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I think there may be a lot of photographers down there this weekend. It has turned out to be popular place all of a sudden. The word is out.


----------

